# Favorite Halloween memory



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmmmm favorite halloween memory....heres one...at my first halloween party in 4th grade, we sat around the bonfire and told ghost stories. Bailey told a ghost story about some evil dogs with red eyes (or something like that). And as soon as she finished her story my dogs started barking and howling. My friend Chris freaked out and screamed like a little girl. Good times :googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL!

My next door neighbor stuffed a bunch of clothes and put a mask on it, hoisted it above their porch and let it drop as ToTs arrived. Kids were screaming and running..it was pretty funny.


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Last year my mother was woken out of a deep sleep by a blood curdling scream let out by an adult TOT my Scareactor friend had freaked out. As the lady made a break for the sidewalk across the street, my mother came outta the house wondering who had literally gotten hurt.


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha good times!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Not so much a good story yet VERY memorable. A local club had a halloween party and a group of early 20 somethings parked in a parking lot just aross some train tracks. After partying at the club they were drunk and one of the girls got wiped off the planet trying to beat the train. And if memory serves correct she was wearing a white 'ghost' or 'zombie' costume. Pretty messed up.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

My most memorable Halloween was when I made this Torso prop that worked on pulleys and dropped out of the tree at the end of my drive way. I had people running, screaming, tripping over themselves...... It was beautiful. One of my best props and Halloweens ever!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

The first year I worked for a professional haunt, I worked one night as a clown. The security guy asked me to work the floor area, because I was in there with half a dozen women. I agreed, without thinking about it. The night went well, until the second to last group. It was a local college's football team, and they had decided to "freight-train" the haunt. Security came in and told me "Don't stop them" I am 6'4" approximately 245lbs at the time, and 22 years old. So, obviously, I thought I was invincible. Three broken ribs, a cracked wrist and 9 loose teeth later, I realized the error of my ways. I got them to stop running in the haunt, though.It's dangerous to run in the dark, lol.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Pulled the old "Texas Chainsaw Massacre" bit running out w/ a chainsaw running full throttle(I was 11,gimme a break). And this lady went running and almost dropped her infant...Thought it was funny as H*LL before that.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

*What was you're most memorable Halloween?*

It was back in 1973. My brother Rickey and our buddy Gary decided to make a spook house in our basement. We drew up the plans on Labor Day and worked on it through September and October. Half the basement was to be a "Night Gallery" and the other half was to be a cemetery. The night gallery was various drawings (all done by me) depicting Halloween, ghosts, monsters, etc. They were all done in fluerescent crayons so that when the blacklight was turned on they really came alive! It was quite a collection. The headless horseman.....witches on brooms.....Dracula......and a lady ghost sitting on a sofa that you could see through only under the blacklight! We even had a UFO exhibit. We called the cemetery "Scare-view". There was large tombstones in fron with smaller ones on the walls so that it looked like you were looking out across a large cementary. We put friends and family's names on the tombstones with funny inscriptions. We recorded a tape of wind and rain to play while you were in the cemetery. We even had hundreds of "eyes" staring out at you. They took the longest time to make too. Most of it we hand made ourselves, but there was a few things we bought at the store. Bats....a few ghosts....and a jack-o-lantern or two. The entire thing really looked incredible when it was finished......and it really seemed to come alive under the blacklight! It was the most memorable Halloween's I ever had. I kept a lot of the stuff we made, but over the years it's all gone now. Hard to believe it was thirty-six years ago! Whenever Rickey I talk about it the memories roll back and it seems like just yesterday!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Good stuff goblin, it would be great to see pictures of that. I love all of them of course but there are a couple that i remember fondly in my mind. One was in 1978, I was 11 then and i was a huge star wars fan.I went to k-mart and picked out a Darth Vader ben cooper costume that i still have today.It was great trick or treating as the dark lord. I also remember in 1977, I had an alien mask and i hand made my own costume with my grand mothers sewing help.Well that year our city had a halloween costume party and i won best costume and got $50. At 10 years old that was a good chunk of cash, I remember i went and bought some mego planet of the apes figures with my winnings.


----------

